# Philly present and past squatters



## TEASTROY (Mar 22, 2011)

If anyone in the 215 area has ever or is currently squatting, I'd like to meet up and go over some things. Pretty knowledgeable about the situation, but have always felt better hearing it from a human rather a book/ internet.

Thanks.


----------



## Philaryan (Apr 7, 2011)

Id like to meet up and learn more about everything if your willing.


----------



## TEASTROY (Apr 8, 2011)

Word, msg me your number


----------



## sons of vipers (Apr 10, 2011)

Gonna be in Philly from the 15th-25th, and would love to meet up with anyone who will be in town


----------



## plagueship (Apr 21, 2011)

prepare to be stabbed. either literally by the neighbors or figuratively by the other squatters/"anarchists" in town. you've been warned.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 22, 2015)

Jump to 2015! I would like to start a squatting group of my own. Long term squatters for THIS coming winter. Message me if you're interested.::bookworm::​


----------

